# Been tinkering again and...



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

...I discovered that a standard ABU slidey mag kit will fit a Wally World ABU 6K. I've also put a set of 6.3 gears , a double ball bearing levelwind worm and replaced the left side bushing with a ball bearing in it. Cast like a dream. You do loose the click with the mag kit but I can't hear it anyway.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow thats pretty cool.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pretty cool*

Let us know how she casts. I wonder if they make one for the ABU 6500 C3??

Darin


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok I just bought a Abu mag kit. How do you attach the copper ramp lookin gizmo to the reel plate?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Al*



Al Kai said:


> Ok I just bought a Abu mag kit. How do you attach the copper ramp lookin gizmo to the reel plate?


I recall pulling my grey hair over that on initially. I finally went to Mike's reels http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/ and searched up an ABU slidey mag reel diagram,. There are several on there and some are better than others. All of the slidey mags work the same so just find one that is easy on the eyes and print it out. I think the one I used was for a MagElete. Did you get your mag off ebay? I got mine for 7 bucks and got the 6.3 gears for 12 on there. There have been some nifty ABU parts on there lately. Good luck on the project.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, I just got my kit off ebay for 7 dollars plus 3 dollars for shipping. I'm gonna print one off a copy from Mikes reel repair. Thank you for the idea and the help. This is gonna be great!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bill, You need to fish More, not Less.*

THe flounder are still biting in the inlet.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*You got that right.*



Firespyder7 said:


> THe flounder are still biting in the inlet.


The wifey has had me building a porch railing and it has turned into a full blown PITA. You going tomorrow?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a question. How do you cut the slot for the slide to fit into on the left side plate?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, I got it worked out. I just magged a 5500C. I had a spare aluminum spool and used a dremmel tool to cut my slot. Its done. I casted it with 8lb test and 3/4 ounce lead. Zero backlash and very smooth.
Thank you for the tip.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Glad to help Al*

You know that old Dremmel tool is wonderful, if you're careful. Don't ask me how I know about the careful part.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Great post Bill, good to see my 6500 C4 can be magged for that cheap. I agree wholeheartedly that fitting the mag plate in place is a pain, that little spring at the bottom is what drove me crazy.


----------

